# Der Nächste BIkepark in oder bei der Eifel



## EifelBiker08 (21. Oktober 2008)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne wissen wo der Nächste Bikepark in der Nähe oder sogar in der Eifel ist


----------



## Schwarzwild (21. Oktober 2008)

Die sind aus guten Gründen geheim!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 4XRacerPB (21. Oktober 2008)

winterberg...


----------



## Eifelwolf (22. Oktober 2008)

..oder der Bikepark Boppard.. Viel Spaß!


----------



## EifelBiker08 (22. Oktober 2008)

Winterberg wusste ich schon, aber wo liegt boppard??? näher als winterberg??? Weil ich muss bis nach Winterberg ca. 2 stunden fahren. und sind die preise da Billiger???


----------



## Hopi (22. Oktober 2008)

Boppard liegt bei Koblenz. Und Eifelwolf hat Dir den Link zur Home gegeben!
Der Park selbst kostet nix nur die Seilbahn (wenn Du schiebst musst Du nix zahlen) 
Man kann ihn nicht mit Winterberg vergleichen (viel kleiner), aber es ist eine geile Strecke


----------



## EifelBiker08 (22. Oktober 2008)

cool und danke!!


----------



## Marc B (23. Oktober 2008)

In der Eifel gibt es zum trainieren und Spaß haben den Parcour Koul Shore:

:::: HIER KLICKEN :::::

(Ist kein richtiger Bikepark, aber Spaß kann man da schon haben)


----------



## tuesrider (31. Januar 2011)

kann man denn da überhaupt auch springen??? oder sind das nur singletrails?


----------



## peewee (1. Februar 2011)

Wenn du eh Aachen als Standort angegeben hast, wie wäre es mit Malmedy Ferme Libert und Filthy Trails, beide Belgien? Einfach mit der Suchfunktion im Forum suchen und finden.

gruB, 

p.

zum TE: falsch geschaut, war Gemünd.


----------



## tommyOO (4. Februar 2011)

glaub der Park Nähe Malmendy rockt ganz gut,so wie die Videos aussehen,wäre einen Besuch wert ? Wer war schonmal da? Wie sind die Strecken ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cube Lova (26. März 2012)

Ist super fett in Malmedy...recht viele Strecken...die alle gut kombinierbar miteinander sind lohnt sich definitiv!


----------



## Deleted 30320 (27. März 2012)

Malmedy is nich weit von Gemünd, dat stimmt.
Aber das hier ist auch ganz in der nähe:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TuMgDPIxoPA"]Mach 10 & Mad T @ secret Spot FleshAir DH Racing      - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## Cube Lova (28. März 2012)

Stark! das ist ja unsere Strecke Der Teil wo man parallel zum hang fährt ist aber mittlerweile perfekt ausgebaut und sehr floot fahrbar


----------



## koellefornia (5. April 2012)

Wo ist das gute Stück denn?


----------



## supperharry (11. Juli 2013)

Servus,

Existiert die Strecke aus dem Video noch? Wenn ja, wie weit ist die von Daun weg?

Gruß


----------



## Sam123 (5. Oktober 2013)

Hey wer weiß wo man im Umkreis von 100 km von mönschengladbach downhill oder freeride fahren kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

